# Spinning - What do I do now?



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently, after 60 years of knitting and no interest in spinning, decided to see "what all the fuss was about." I ordered on-line for a cheapest-i-could-find Turkish spindle with a small amount of roving, and ...........something happened.

I don't know if I fell in love, or if I'm obsessed, or what, but I can't get it off my mind. It was like running into an old friend that you haven't seen in years and didn't know how much you had missed. I quickly spun up all the roving, fairly thick and uneven. Then I untwisted it, brushed it lightly with the dog's brush (!) and respun it into a finer weight yarn. Now, what do I do? I don't need another expensive hobby and I definitely have a beyond-life-expectancy stash, but I can't get it off my mind. Sitting at rest reading or watching TV, I suddenly realize that my fingers are going through the motions, and part of my mind is seeing that spindle spin.

What do I do now?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Can't help, but sure are interested, I'm a little obsessive compulsive myself, and have a navajo spindle just daring me to get started, lol

Jan


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Buy some roving. Set a limit at how much you can spend. Paradisefibers.com has roving sales all the time and you get points you can use as gift cards for those points to take off your next purchase. I had $10. off gift card and of course used it. lol lol You will have fun and it does not have to be that expensive at all. Just know when you spin some yarn you make something with it and do not keep it in your stash. Have fun you seem to have taken off with it enjoy it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Enjoy your new love. Lol. Yes, get some roving. First bunch of roving I finished spinning, I was so disappointed because I wanted to keep going and had no more. I also watched YouTube videos and of course, we are here to help. Glad you like spinning. I learned the drop and Navaho spindles and now, a wheel. Tons of fun.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Etsy has some deals on some great fiber, too. For beginners, Ashford has a nice Corriedale sliver that is about the easiest thing to spin out there, and the colors available are great!

https://www.paradisefibers.com/products/ashford-solid-colored-corriedale-sliver?variant=18740222470

You could try other spindles. I like support spindles best, but you can't walk with them. Your Turkish spindle is great because you don't have to wind finished yarn off onto a niddy, you just remove the pieces and you have a ball of yarn. If you're going to spin and ply a _lot_ of yarn I'd recommend a Navajo spindle. You can spin almost as fast on this as on a wheel. The thing that slows you down on this is having to stop and wind the yarn onto the spindle. But you can spin anything from amazingly fine up to super bulky, so it's very versatile.

You could (gasp!) think about buying a spinning wheel. If you want to save money, look for a used one, preferably one that the owner will throw in a spinning lesson. You may already know how to spin, but the previous owner can show you how to adjust the wheel, which is _VERY_ important, plus you get to try it before buying.

Do some homework on wheels first. There are ones that are small, ones that are decorative, ones that fold for traveling, etc.

There are sheep and wool festivals all over the country. A lot of them are in the Fall, so there will be ones coming up soon. Find one near you and go. Even if the one that's "near" you is pretty far away.

You will _learn_ so much! You can try different wheels and see what kind of fiber is out there and available. Vendors expect you to sit down and spin on the wheels they display, and they'll help you if you have trouble.

Take a notebook and list who has whatever catches your eye. Then if you decide you need that thing later, you'll be able to find it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Etsy has some deals on some great fiber, too. For beginners, Ashford has a nice Corriedale sliver that is about the easiest thing to spin out there, and the colors available are great!
> 
> https://www.paradisefibers.com/products/ashford-solid-colored-corriedale-sliver?variant=18740222470
> 
> ...


No wonder you're encouraging me to research the different spindles. I may not be able to walk along with the Navajo Spindle but it is appealing to me (Buy me....BUUUYYY me!). 
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-spinning-tools-schacht-navajo-drop-spindle/
http://www.paradisefibers.com/products/paradise-fibers-navajo-spindle
http://roosterick.storenvy.com/collections/239776-navajo-spindles-and-dizs ($50 minimum for just the spindle...diz is more reasonable) ((US ship to addresses only))


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

A big Thank You to all who have responded with such encouragement and great info (especially IndigoSpinner.) You have given me much
to think about.

Bless you, all


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> No wonder you're encouraging me to research the different spindles. I may not be able to walk along with the Navajo Spindle but it is appealing to me (Buy me....BUUUYYY me!).
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> http://www.yarn.com/product/webs-spinning-tools-schacht-navajo-drop-spindle/
> http://www.paradisefibers.com/products/paradise-fibers-navajo-spindle
> http://roosterick.storenvy.com/collections/239776-navajo-spindles-and-dizs ($50 minimum for just the spindle...diz is more reasonable) ((US ship to addresses only))


That last link is not only selling Navajo spindles, it's selling ones that are works of art.

I good, solid, well-made spindle like the Schacht for about $30 is fine for a beginner, or even someone with more experience.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I bought my wheel from Craig's list and it was probably half what would be for new. Keep an eye out for ads. My Navajo was after advice and encouragement from IndigoSpinner who has helped me tremendously. I got the drop spindle as part of a class I took. And, YouTube is my friend. Oh, Craftsy has classes you can buy which are great and periodically, they put them 50% off. I am going to my first fiber festival this weekend and cannot wait. 

I seem to be drawn to the art yarn and spun my first of that on my Navaho because as said, it can spin thin and thick. Not sure how expert it came out as I just played with it without really knowing what I was doing but it is ok and I made a shawl with it. I figure when I wear it, it will be seen as cute or what in the world did she do? Lol. I like different. 

Have fun and be patient with yourself.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> I bought my wheel from Craig's list and it was probably half what would be for new. Keep an eye out for ads. My Navajo was after advice and encouragement from IndigoSpinner who has helped me tremendously. I got the drop spindle as part of a class I took. And, YouTube is my friend. Oh, Craftsy has classes you can buy which are great and periodically, they put them 50% off. I am going to my first fiber festival this weekend and cannot wait.
> 
> I seem to be drawn to the art yarn and spun my first of that on my Navaho because as said, it can spin thin and thick. Not sure how expert it came out as I just played with it without really knowing what I was doing but it is ok and I made a shawl with it. I figure when I wear it, it will be seen as cute or what in the world did she do? Lol. I like different.
> 
> Have fun and be patient with yourself.


Be sure to wear your shawl to the festival!

You'll see a lot of other people wearing stuff they've spun/knitted/woven there. It's not just showing off. I've met a lot of people at festivals who either came up and asked me about what I was wearing (or in one case, about a bag I'd made that I was carrying) or by asking someone about what they were wearing/carrying. I've found neat patterns that way, too.

Don't forget the notebook and bring a pen or two, carried where you can get to it right away. Not only will you want to take notes of who has what, but some vendors have books out to sign to get on their mailing list. And don't forget to take a camera to take photos to go with the notes. Bringing a big, lightweight bag for your loot helps, too.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh easy as...just keep on doing that which you love. It is what keeps life worthwhile.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Be sure to wear your shawl to the festival!
> 
> You'll see a lot of other people wearing stuff they've spun/knitted/woven there. It's not just showing off. I've met a lot of people at festivals who either came up and asked me about what I was wearing (or in one case, about a bag I'd made that I was carrying) or by asking someone about what they were wearing/carrying. I've found neat patterns that way, too.
> 
> Don't forget the notebook and bring a pen or two, carried where you can get to it right away. Not only will you want to take notes of who has what, but some vendors have books out to sign to get on their mailing list. And don't forget to take a camera to take photos to go with the notes. Bringing a big, lightweight bag for your loot helps, too.


Thanks for the tips. Wouldn't have thought about a notebook at all.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Just buy a bit of different wools and other fibers. An oz or two will go a long way in spinning. A Hap shawl only weighs in at about 8 to 10 oz. And you don't need a bunch of expensive stuff. I have a wheel, three spindles and a set of card combs. Good luck.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, spinners. I really appreciate your responses and support.


----------

